# Hello from Hohenfels, Germany



## RandyAngel (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello, I'm Randy Angel and am currently living in Hohenfels, Germany. I've been interested in Masonry for a long time now and am hopefully, god willing, going to finally make this dream a reality when I get to Texas in July. I'm in the US Army, and have been for the past 15 years. I will be in the Fort Hood area. This isn't my first time in Texas, as I was stationed at Fort Bliss for three years previously. I'm very excited to start my journey, and honestly believe it has always been in my heart to do this. After looking around this forum already, I can see there are some great guys on this forum. I look forward to getting to know everyone. God Bless!


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 12, 2013)

Howdy man, and welcome.  I was stationed at Ft. Hood back in the 90s and had a good time when I wasn't in the field.  

There are some active brothers from around that area on here that will fix you up.

Again, welcome


----------



## RandyAngel (Apr 12, 2013)

Michael Hatley said:


> Howdy man, and welcome.  I was stationed at Ft. Hood back in the 90s and had a good time when I wasn't in the field.
> 
> There are some active brothers from around that area on here that will fix you up.
> 
> Again, welcome



Thanks brother, I'm actually going to Greywolf. I'm not sure which bn yet, but I'm very excited to serve with 1st CAV.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome!  I was in 9th Cav under Greywolf, the Headhunters.  An old Buffalo Soldier unit, lots of history.  Mechanized cavalry by the time I came along...crazy infantry folks with drivers licenses 

Not sure if the 9th is still under the 3rd, I heard it had moved to Bliss at least in part.  

Loads of cool units like that under 3rd Brigade.


----------



## cog41 (Apr 15, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 15, 2013)

2b1ask1:thumbup: it does work.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

